# The Granddady of All go Dawg Threads. 75 days till KO #24



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Be here before you know it.


----------



## Horns (Jun 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Here's to the return of Chubb, the Eason era, and Kirby's team.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2016)

I think the future is bright.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2016)

This one got to be gone before K0.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Horns (Jun 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs. No military workout needed with a great conditioning coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs not sand bagging it!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 19, 2016)

You still out west Jeff?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 19, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Go DAWGS!! 

Happy Monday folks!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 20, 2016)

GATA DAWGS. Excited to see what this year and new coaching staff brings. Daughter will start her first year at UGA in August.Exciting time for her.


----------



## Horns (Jun 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs from Walton county.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> This one got to be gone before K0.



yepp. lotsa roll tides and go noles will help it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2016)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> GATA DAWGS. Excited to see what this year and new coaching staff brings. Daughter will start her first year at UGA in August.Exciting time for her.



congrats to her.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yepp. lotsa roll tides and go noles will help it.



We really don't need the help Thug!

GO DAWGS leaving work and teaching Vols about Public forums..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2016)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> GATA DAWGS. Excited to see what this year and new coaching staff brings. Daughter will start her first year at UGA in August.Exciting time for her.




Congrats brother!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs up in Kaintuck!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 20, 2016)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 1982ace (Jun 20, 2016)

Go dawgs in hawire ga 
Counting down the days


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You still out west Jeff?



Just got in about an hour ago. Go Dawgs for getting back home to the greatest state in the country!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2016)

Welcome home Jeff!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2016)

Glad you got back safe and sound Jeff.


----------



## GA native (Jun 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 21, 2016)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs. The best fan base in sports.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

It is a great day to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs keeping the Vols in line..


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs thinking the man that we weren't born UT fans.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

Odell is after that old coon again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 22, 2016)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

I think my hound dog must be kin to smokey, he always gonna catch that coon but he never quite gets there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

He gonna get him next year.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

Good one Silver.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

This will never get old.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> This will never get old.



No it won't!

And man it's hard to believe Larry Munson has been gone nearly 8 years. I miss that joker! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Jun 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs! I wonder what a bama player got away with today?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

Silver, Munson made UGA football for me. I was a fan before he got there but took it to a new level after hearing some of his calls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

Think, Sugar from the sky, Hobnail Boot, Run Lindsay run. and Applebee to Washington were my 4 favorites.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

Odell is just a barking I don't know a what. Prolly some Tennessee gut trying to sneak up on us and steal sumppin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't live bout a half mile from the Tenn. border and that is way to close.


----------



## riprap (Jun 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Silver, Munson made UGA football for me. I was a fan before he got there but took it to a new level after hearing some of his calls.



How did we go from Munson to what we have now? A radio broadcaster needs to be more on top of their game than a TV broadcaster. We can't see the game. Munson made it come alive. He told the score often and gave great play by play, not just the memorable calls. I also never thought they could do any worse than Loren. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Silver, Munson made UGA football for me. I was a fan before he got there but took it to a new level after hearing some of his calls.



Munson was already there by the time I was born and got into Georgia football. And yeah, he WAS, and always will be, Georgia football to me.

I have fond childhood memories of dad and I riding around our local WMAs looking for deer sign and potential areas we may want to hunt. We'd ride around listening to Georgia football enjoying our time together out there in the woods. Occasionally we'd find us a shady spot to park and sit there to listen to the game. Strangers would often come by and ask what the score was.  I'll never forget all that!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 22, 2016)

riprap said:


> How did we go from Munson to what we have now? A radio broadcaster needs to be more on top of their game than a TV broadcaster. We can't see the game. Munson made it come alive. He told the score often and gave great play by play, not just the memorable calls. I also never thought they could do any worse than Loren. Boy was I wrong.



I actually like Scott Howard. He gets fired up. But yeah, I never cared much to hear Loren on the radio. I like the dude, he just has one heck of an annoying voice. Loran always sounded like he was falling asleep when he spoke. Very annoying voice!! 

Watcha got, Loran? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Never will be another Munson! Listened to him Saturdays at hunting camp when I was a kid growing up.. Good ol days!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Horns (Jun 23, 2016)

Dawg in da house


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Altamaha Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 24, 2016)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> GATA DAWGS. Excited to see what this year and new coaching staff brings. Daughter will start her first year at UGA in August.Exciting time for her.



Mine starts her senior year.  Athens is a humming these days with excitement!

BTW, I feel for you with the move into the dorms.  It is brutal!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Think, Sugar from the sky, Hobnail Boot, Run Lindsay run. and Applebee to Washington were my 4 favorites.



Y'all bringin' a tear to this old DAWG's eyes.  Man oh man do I miss Larry.  He was one of a kind.  I was at 3 of those games, but saw Hobnail boot on the TV.  I had a radio in my pocket with Larry playing in my ear at every game!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Y'all bringin' a tear to this old DAWG's eyes.  Man oh man do I miss Larry.  He was one of a kind.  I was at 3 of those games, but saw Hobnail boot on the TV.  I had a radio in my pocket with Larry playing in my ear at every game!



Dawg radio has not been same since.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2016)

go dawgs. 1980.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Dawg radio has not been same since.



Sure hasn't. Loved that man and I even told him so. He just laughed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sure hasn't. Loved that man and I even told him so. He just laughed.



Ooooooh Mandy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sure hasn't. Loved that man and I even told him so. He just laughed.



You go girl!!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey Jeff, bout time for a sports forum lunch aint it?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Those things are fun and very active.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

I have seen Elfiii break up fist fights at them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Course that was before I existed.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Dawg radio has not been same since.



Nope and they now have delays to throw the tv and radio out of sync to stop what we did for years.  Mute the tv and listen to Larry.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2016)

Come on down Charlie. We'll make sure Elfiii is there to clean up the mess. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 25, 2016)

Go gators! Better luck never  silly dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 26, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> Go gators! Better luck never  silly dawgs!



Mornin dude!!!!Gatas suck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2016)

74 mo dayzzz till the delusional dwag fanzz have another disappointing season...


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 74 mo dayzzz till the delusional dwag fanzz have another disappointing season...



This post is truth sadly enough. Go Dawgs for a realistic 8-3 season!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2016)

Are not playing 12 games this year?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Barney Ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at Vols that think they have the best uniforms in football!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at Vols that think they have the best uniforms in football!



Those are truly some awful looking threads, and I am not trolling.

Our unis are super awesome! We look good out there! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2016)

I saw in that vote on the uni's that Oregon came in second. That should tell you something right there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I saw in that vote on the uni's that Oregon came in second. That should tell you something right there.



Which one of the 500 they wear came in second?  And yes, they've got some horrible looking threads too!

And another...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2016)

70 days til UGA kicks off from the bench


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Gainsville Fl which is always is a great town for a bathroom break. My kids know to hold it until we get there.


----------



## Horns (Jun 27, 2016)

Night time Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 28, 2016)

Go Noles



State Champs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2016)

Had several Go Dawgs yelled at me while I was at Yellow Stone this month! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2016)

Dawgs erewhere you go Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2016)

Early morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 29, 2016)

Going down the interstate yesterday and a work truck had a DAWG mural on the back of it.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy hump Day DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm gonna get a BIG Georgia G made to put on the front or back of my camper.  


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna get a BIG Georgia G made to put on the front or back of my camper.
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



That will look awesome! Why not one for the front and back? What about the sides of the camper? 

Post up some pics when you can.

GO DAWGS BEAUTIFYING THEIR CAMPERS!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 29, 2016)

Hump Day Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs down on Pine Mountain.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down on Pine Mountain.



I'll be there tomorrow.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'll be there tomorrow.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



early summer hunting


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2016)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2016)

Go. Dawgs!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 29, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 30, 2016)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs on a hot day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 30, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2016)

Shouldn't you be down at the Ty Ty feed mill loading trucks S&S?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2016)

GonDawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Friday Dawgs!! 

Everyone be safe out there..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Shouldn't you be down at the Ty Ty feed mill loading trucks S&S?



Leroy flipped the truck on his way back from Atlanter on Tuesday. Now boss says we outta feed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2016)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">We're only 67 days from GameDay. Next on the countdown, UGA V's finest moment, unless you're an Auburn fan. https://t.co/GrHkHYdgm3</p>— College GameDay (@CollegeGameDay) June 28, 2016</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Nice College GameDay tweet! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs up on that Tennessee Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs down Inaha Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2016)

Odell don't really like fireworks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2016)

He howls every time one goes off.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2016)

Hope all the Dawgs and Trolls have a great and safe July 4th weekend.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jul 3, 2016)

Go lifelong Dawgs and the bammers since 2008.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs that like to fish with chicken livers and rooster tails.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2016)

Rip gave me a fishing lure one time.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Go Dawgs fishing!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy July 4th, bros!







GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs enjoy the 4th and remember why we celebrate it!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Be safe out there!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Jul 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs that like to fish with chicken livers and rooster tails.



Been hearing that some Dawgs fish with a bell on their rod not to detect a bite, but to alert the other fisherman/women to duck.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2016)

That was hurtful Rip.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2016)

It if weren't for bad luck, we'd have no luck atall.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning folks! Hope everyone still has their fingers and toes from the fireworks.. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs hauling in the recruits.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs stirring up the deer hunters.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2016)

the dogs win it all this year


----------



## elfiii (Jul 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 6, 2016)

I am ready to see some frost! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs scratching their heads on how UT dodges bullets better than Hillary.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 6, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs hoping Michel will be ready for the first game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 7, 2016)

GO YOU HOT DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 7, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



You were up early today John. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2016)

go dogs up early


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> You were up early today John.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Every day brother....... lol

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Rome Ga!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 8, 2016)

Rise and shine, boys!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs in a waterlogged Ky.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2016)

Just glad I don't ever have to wear that putrid Orange.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2016)

If you tried real hard you might come up with an Uglier color, but it would be a tough job.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2016)

The ratio up here is 2 teeth per 35 Orange shirts.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Lagrange GA.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm ready for some college football! And some cooler weather! 

Y'all stay hydrated out there!

How's it going, LanierSpots? You spying on us? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2016)

go drunk dog players incarcerated.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 11, 2016)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go drunk dog players incarcerated.



That will got more punishment than the guy over in Bama that stole guns and was drunk too.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2016)

go dogs staying out of jail.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2016)

kirby dont play


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2016)

hope the savior can stay out of jail


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hope the savior can stay out of jail



Wont be near as easy in Georgia as it was his last address.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy Tuesday, boys! 

Let's get after it! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes sir! Tuesday it is! 2 more days and this Dawg is heading back to Utah.. 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir! Tuesday it is! 2 more days and this Dawg is heading back to Utah..
> 
> Go DAWGS!



come on up here and we will go fishing. Im gonna be in Yosemite this next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2016)

You visiting Slayer or moving back?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You visiting Slayer or moving back?



Just visiting and checking on my Elk camp! Folks aren't getting any younger so I have to stick around for awhile.

Sorry 6, I'm only there through Monday..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just visiting and checking on my Elk camp! Folks aren't getting any younger so I have to stick around for awhile.
> 
> Sorry 6, I'm only there through Monday..



im gonna stay here a spell. made an offer on a property last week. can striper fish off the deck while i cook breakfast in the kitchen.   it is $aaaweet.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2016)

maybe dogs will win it all as elfiiiiiiiiii predicted.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> im gonna stay here a spell. made an offer on a property last week. can striper fish off the deck while i cook breakfast in the kitchen.   it is $aaaweet.



Yeah, but it's California... YUK!

The West is $$$aaaweett.. But c'mon... Nothing like 80% Humidity in the Summer! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs out West.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2016)

We got a lot of work to do before kick off.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe dogs will win it all as elfiiiiiiiiii predicted.



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10251779&postcount=41



Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs not on the watch list.


----------



## riprap (Jul 14, 2016)

Alabama has no excuse if they don't win a NC every year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 14, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2016)

riprap said:


> Alabama has no excuse if they don't win a NC every year. Go Dawgs!



no they dont. that mindset is why they do win so many. saban should have 6 at bama alone.  kick six and losing to the buckeyes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Utah!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2016)

go bammers in cali


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs kicking back and relaxing in Pigeon Forge, TN. 

Taking a weekend away with the Wife and grand daughter! !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2016)

Good Deal John. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2016)

go dogs. have fun john


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 16, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Been to Cades Cove and then back and took the little one on some rides her size!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 16, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Hahira.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 17, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## riprap (Jul 17, 2016)

Another bama arrest. DUI. Things like this don't happen at bama. Sec country must be lying.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 17, 2016)

riprap said:


> Another bama arrest. DUI. Things like this don't happen at bama. Sec country must be lying.



It's probably just some misunderstanding. Saban will clear this all up soon. Move along. Nothing to see here, rip.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Jul 17, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> It's probably just some misunderstanding. Saban will clear this all up soon. Move along. Nothing to see here, rip.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



It was hot and he needed to cool off. No need to make the rest of the team suffer because of this guy. The article I read in sec country talked more about him needing to get in shape and saban was not happy with it and would continue with 2nd string. This guy may not be as lucky as the gun toting pot smokers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 17, 2016)

riprap said:


> It was hot and he needed to cool off. No need to make the rest of the team suffer because of this guy. The article I read in sec country talked more about him needing to get in shape and saban was not happy with it and would continue with 2nd string. This guy may not be as lucky as the gun toting pot smokers.



I hope Finebaum gets to the bottom of this on Monday with another interview with Saban. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Home from the land of toothless people!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs back home.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2016)

Thugs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Thugville was really bad today....... poor folks was thinking there was a game with all them orange and white construction barrels all through the town.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 19, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Coolidge Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2016)

go dogs currently losing to the vols on espn replay


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 20, 2016)

Get up and let's go! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 20, 2016)

Go Dog preparing for a natty with the savior at the helm


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

Go DAWGS!!

VOLS SUCK!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs! UT Orange the ugliest color in organized football.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2016)

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2016)

Odell hates this weather. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Odell hates this weather. GO DAWGS!



Is it fall yet??

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2016)

I am ready for Fall slayer. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 23, 2016)

We're getting a lot closer to kickoff, boys! WOOOOOO HOOOOO! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2016)

Go 
Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> We're getting a lot closer to kickoff, boys! WOOOOOO HOOOOO!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Yep we got a lot of work to do on this one before then.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs keepin it real.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2016)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2016)

By the way love the avatar John!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Thanks Jeff, the anniversary of his death is the 27th of next month. I got to see SRV in concert 1 time while living in Texas before he got big and mainstream. Dude could play with the best of them and most of the best will say he was the best!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

Good Monday morning Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 25, 2016)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 25, 2016)

Monday evening Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2016)

Tuesday morning GO DAWGS! 

#vollivesdontmatter


----------



## riprap (Jul 26, 2016)

We are going to win biggly.


----------



## riprap (Jul 26, 2016)

Believe me.


----------



## riprap (Jul 26, 2016)

Tremendous


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2016)

We will be back one day.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 26, 2016)

Chewsday pm Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in McRae.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2016)

go dogs eating out of trash cans.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2016)

Go DAWGS!

#vollivesdontmatter


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2016)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2016)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2016)

It is a Dawg thing.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2016)

Early morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 30, 2016)

Have y'all noticed how hot it's been lately? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Jessup.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Jessup.



If you're in Jesup, stop and eat at Jones' Kitchen. They have some of the best home cooked food and sweet tea around. At least it used to be good. I couldn't even begin to tell you how many times I've ate there over the years. Always enjoyed the food, except for the last time I went, which was about a year ago. It wasn't all that great that day. But that certainly was the first time I can remember it being bad.

They're all big UGA fans too!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Jul 31, 2016)

One day closer! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs heading to the Lake!

Happy Sunday boys!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs. I will remember that Silver, believe we going thru there this Fall. Maybe I will see Linday Scott.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2016)

Let's go! 




GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2016)

Starting Fall Camp today!!! WOOHOO!!! Football has started!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 1, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in the peach orchards of South Georgia.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2016)

Practiced started today. Don't look like we will close this one before KO.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Optimistic rather than pessimistic about our first game.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2016)

Rip being optimistic is a good sign.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Aug 2, 2016)

Ain't much longer now , Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2016)

dogs win the east this year. Brownceluse defeats Quack in Nekkid Twista grudge match.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 3, 2016)

GO DAWGS!

#vollivesdontmatter


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2016)

dogs win east. no nc like elfiiiiiiiiiii predicted.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 3, 2016)

Check out those big hits early in the video!  https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/uga-adds-another-tailback-to-rotation

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorta reminds me of Terry Hoage the way he gets to the ball so quick. Almost like the kid has a nose for where it is going.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 3, 2016)

With Bama in a tailspin, Uga may very well win the Sec


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2016)

GO DAWGS!

Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2016)

roll tide. all you losers need to know.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Whup UNC!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!! It's gettin close


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Cordele.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2016)

Getting close to KO and I am ready.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs watching it rain again. We have had rain everyday for bout a month.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs wishing we were getting some rain, my garden looks sad.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Orange is ugly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2016)

GO DAWGS!

#vollivesdontmatter


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs. Smokey has the mange.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Only 3 Saturdays left without football


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

Post 401!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs, if I had to wear that putrid Orange I would quit watching college football.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

UT fans are delusional.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Must be foot ball time in TN. I keep seeing all the orange and white barrels along the highways. .....


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs. Smokey has fleas.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs on the Border. Smokey is a mutt.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Pelham. Knoxville is home to an overall bad football program.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs up in Ringold, yall just a little to close to UT for my taste.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Miller County, some peeps down there hate the Vols worse than I do. Did not know that was possible.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Glad yall don't have to see UT fans like I do every day. They can not go out to eat without those putrid Orange shirts on. Don't they realize that everybody else know that is the ugliest color in the world.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

Getting any coolish weather up that way, Charlie?

Been blistering hot for several weeks here. We've got to have some relief soon. Finally got some much needed rain the last 2 days, too.

Come on low 60s and college football!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

They planned for the shirts to be Red to start with but they run out of money and started adding white paint. It finally got putrid orange and one of them old boys said, duh that looks good. What yuns think?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Silver it has been around a 100 here everyday except when it rains. I would head to the beach but I have to go thru Tenerc.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Silver it has been around a 100 here everyday except when it rains. I would head to the beach but I have to go thru Tenerc.



Y'all having the same weather we are. Heat index is up there, too. It's so hot, I seen a squirrel with sweat on his forehead today!

And yes, orange is ugly! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go to a sports bar in Nashville and they have every TV on replays of UT Girls Softball or UT beating UGA for the first time in 5 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

I can put up with ugly, but UT orange is way beyond ugly, it is putrid.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

Hope Kirby and this coaching staff has our men ready for UNC! I am a little worried about this one. Hope we can get the win!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

IF you ever have any question about College football ask a Vol, cause every single one of them are experts.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

I do too Silver. I think he will, but you never know. I am looking forward with hope.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

I like what he has done so far, but he has never been the Man before.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> IF you ever have any question about College football ask a Vol, cause every single one of them are experts.



I wonder what Slayer thinks of the vols? 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Hope he learned from something from the Debil.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Slayer hates the Vols a lot worse than I do.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

go dogs in ky hating vols.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

gonna win me some kyham this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

They are the only team in history to loose a game cause the breaks did not go their way.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

go bammers getting plowed at the nieces reception at the club; over looking bham


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

You got to pick em right first 6. I would love sending you a ham.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

cant wait to go home to cali on monday.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I like what he has done so far, but he has never been the Man before.



He says all the right things when speaking. I hope he has what it takes to get us over the hump. I do have my concerns about him, though. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

5th jack and coke volsux


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

This thread use to be like this every night way back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

kirby smart is sabans boy.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

They say Calif. gonna break off and float out in the ocean 6.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

silver britches is a dgd.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

get ready to ship that ham to cali chuck.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Kirby Smart is a DGD, who helped Bamer win a lot of games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

elfiiiiii is a thugdog.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> cant wait to go home to cali on monday.



You from Cali? 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

You moving there 6. I thought you were just visiting.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Elfiiiii will pop you on the noggin.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

we are gonna roll thru this one charlie.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

dawgs will win the east this year. wooooooh.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

6th jack and coke volsux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

roll dang tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

We need to revive this thread. It used to be hot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 6th jack and coke volsux.



Don't get on the hwy, 6! Stay indoors at the puter! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Course some of the old contributors are no longer with us.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

6 is on thin ice too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You moving there 6. I thought you were just visiting.



we are gonna do it a few years charlie. like i said the other day, i will die at age 86 picking okra on a fine late august morning in bama 30 yrs from now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

go dawgs in woodstock ga


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

He will show up on the Left coast and start pulling for USC West.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

woooooooooooh.  volsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

these bham bartenders aint messing round tonite. woooooooooh.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

6 you gonna move to a state full of libs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Best night this thread has seen in 2 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

We got 540 to go before Kick Off.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 6 you gonna move to a state full of libs.



bought the house charlie. can hit the water from the deck and catch stripers, and sturgeon.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

Go gettin' lit trolls! 

Yeah, we need a fresh thread by kickoff! Hopefully them other dudes will donate some much need posts in here soon. Hint! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Okay Dawgs and 6 I am out. We need to kick start this thread. 



  GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Don't get on the hwy, 6! Stay indoors at the puter!
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



on the iphone. Dr 6 driving tonite. she dont drink. but she sho is looking fine tonite. heads rolled when she walked thru the club tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Got to wake Brown and Rip up.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Been fun tonight Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> on the iphone. Dr 6 driving tonite. she dont drink. but she sho is looking fine tonite. heads rolled when she walked thru the club tonight.



 You go boy! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Show up tomorrow night and I will post a history lesson.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Run Lindsay Run.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Been fun tonight Dawgs.



Have a good one, bud. Tell Odell I said good night. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Sugar falling from the sky.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Odell is mad cause it is thundering. Odell hates thunder worse than Slayer hates the Vols.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Hobnail Boot.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

jack and coke #7 volsux. feeeeeeeling lit. wooooooooooohh.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2016)

Night boys. Y'all have a good one. Be safe out there 6!




GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

creme brule goes fine with jd. woooooooh.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

the band is playing midnight train to ga.  Dr 6 making me dance. ahhhhhhh. but i look good in black versace.  woooooooooooh.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the band is playing midnight train to ga.  Dr 6 making me dance. ahhhhhhh. but i look good in black versace.  woooooooooooh.



and the vols still suck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

wooooooooooooooooioooooooooiggjhhijhh.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2016)

wooooooooooooooooioooh.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2016)

It seems the drunk Bama fan from Cali is making his presence felt.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2016)

Good Sunday morning!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2016)

just got up and the vols still suck


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Odell is mad cause it is thundering. Odell hates thunder worse than Slayer hates the Vols.


how old is odell now charlie.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2016)

He settled down after I explained thunder to him.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2016)

Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2016)

We about half way there, gonna be tough to close this one before KO.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We about half way there, gonna be tough to close this one before KO.




I think we can do it Charlie! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> He settled down after I explained thunder to him.




Good for you....... lol


Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Noles taking over the last half of this thread


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2016)

You wish.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2016)

Yall are closet Dawgs anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2016)

slayer is slacking


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2016)

the vols still suck


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2016)

gonna get back in the jack soon. vols suck


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2016)

go bammers and nolesux taking back our thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2016)

We let yall Dogs borrow our thread for a little while......Now Daddy's home and he ain't happy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2016)

Mix em strong 6


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2016)

godogs and the vols suck


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2016)

slayer lost control of dog thread


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

I may do some pest control in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Poulan.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

It is a great day to be a Dawg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Noles rolling through Poulan at 72 mph.


Living life on the edge


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles rolling through Poulan at 72 mph.
> 
> 
> Living life on the edge



dang. you must have 8 briggs and strattons on that baby now. see avatar


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dang. you must have 8 briggs and strattons on that baby now. see avatar



Nope I use the zero turn for long trips....



Go Noles and Bamasux owning this here thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Odell is gonna be a Nole by the time it's all said and done


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Odell will snarl at yall and nip at your knees.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in TY TY.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

They trying to ride on our bandwagon, cause their thread so very weak.


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2016)

Go wanna be Dawgs. Go.


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2016)

Please go


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Kinda feel sorry for them, what with not having their on thread and such.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville.


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2016)

Surrounding states always benefiting from the Dawgs! Watched a kid win a basketball at Dollywood. He picked the UGA ball. I had to give him high 5.


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2016)

Saw one bama tag. If course old pickup with A, stickers, helmet, rtr... Covering the back glass.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Don't feel sorry for me and 6, this is OUR thread.


Go Noles in Bethlehem Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Noles and Kiffinsux running this forum.


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2016)

Jumbo and playboy kiffin would make a good team.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

They tried a weak attempt at a takeover.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Cook County.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Go closet Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Go weak trollers who are jealous cause they don't have a thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Much less one that is approaching 25,000 post.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Dawgs rule this forum.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

They have no clue Charlie.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Noles down in Tallahassee


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Noles in KY


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Noles in Thomson Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Noles and Bamasux in Bryant Alabama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Noles over in California drinking Zinfandel wine


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

Go Nole in Douglasville


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2016)

LetS not forget the closet Noles in Cordele


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2016)

gi bammerz and noles owning this thread late at night.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2016)

All the pups are sleeping under the porch while the big dogs are running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2016)

Go late night Noles.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!  And late night wanna be's.........


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2016)

go noles and bammerz in Bryant, Alabama


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

GO DAWGS!

I sure do Hate the Vols!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## GA native (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## GA native (Aug 9, 2016)

I never cared about the Noles. But their fans are teaching me to dislike them. One day, they'll rank up there with the Gators and Auburn. 

Without the teams ever playing each other...


----------



## GA native (Aug 9, 2016)

GA native said:


> I never cared about the Noles. But their fans are teaching me to dislike them. One day, they'll rank up there with the Gators and Auburn.
> 
> Without the teams ever playing each other...



Correction. The Dawgs are 6-4-1 v the Noles. So whatever. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2016)

dogs win it this year


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2016)

Go bammers getting a reverse mortgage for tickets this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 9, 2016)

Nolesux, Bamasux, volsux

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2016)

If you want to find out about what's going on with CMR, follow dawgnation on Facebook.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer firing up the Pup pound.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Noles in Prices Mill KY


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Noles on the GON forum


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2016)

M6 & SS done got drunk and passed out on us! AGAIN!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2016)

We will be watching some Bulldog football before long!  

C'mon cool weather and college football!! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Nole6 in the sauce!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in Prices Mill KY



Prices Mill is a pretty place on the Big Red River. There is a stream that comes into the river close to there and they stock it with trout.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs on Hat Creek.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs at Reed Bingham.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs on Crystal lake.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on Crystal lake.



Now we're talking.



Go Noles at Lake Beatrice


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Elite Bammer fishing at Paradise Lakes


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dogs at Lake Say hi


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Noles in Bryant Al rising with the rooster


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2016)

GO DAWGS!!

Happy Hump Day boys!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Go you hairy Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Evening Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

We run the state and this thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs up on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs down on the coast.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs in the piney woods.


----------



## riprap (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs and closet Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go you hairy Noles



and bammerz owning this thread


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Yall don't even lease space in here. We let yall come in here cause you aint got no where else to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Yall don't even lease space in here. We let yall come in here cause you aint got no where else to go.



We come here cause we own this thread. Go Noles and Bammer owning this thread.



Go Dog owning a single wide down by the river.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2016)

Wake up Dogs, it's time to get to work.

Brew that coffee strong.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2016)

go dogs working


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

Good Thursday Morning DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Scooterville.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2016)

Guess I can't go anywhere for a few hours! 

She has a bad drinking problem! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Guess I can't go anywhere for a few hours!
> 
> She has a bad drinking problem!
> 
> ...



i love cats...........



taste like chicken.........






go bammerz and noles running this thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Guess I can't go anywhere for a few hours!
> 
> She has a bad drinking problem!
> 
> ...




Is that the new Uga? I knew they'd watered down the line but dadgum......



Go Noles and Bammer taking ova this thread


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Noles smoking hams in KY


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Fitzgerald.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 11, 2016)

A real big go Dawgs down in McRae.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Hear they got good TV down there Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs in the best thread on the web.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Odell was barking so I went out there to check on him and he was very angry. Somebody had threw an Orange shirt away out there on the ditch bank. I said, good Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Think I will prolly have to get Odell a shot.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Noles in South GA


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2016)

Go DAWGS on a Friday morning in GA!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2016)

Go early morning Noles at work and Bammer in Cali. 



I bet 6 is wearing a rainbow leotard with an empty bottle of jack somewhere.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2016)

Go noles and take the bamers with you.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2016)

It is great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Tifton.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs up in KY.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2016)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2016)

We got to go to get a new one for KO.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs and Noles loading cabbage trucks in Ty Ty.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Noles throwing cabbages like a pro


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Bammer self medicating in Cali


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer running this thread


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2016)

6 must be passed out somewhere. Drinking and heat don't mix! 

I like cabbage! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2016)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> 6 must be passed out somewhere. Drinking and heat don't mix!
> 
> I like cabbage!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Mrs. 6 probably took his laptop until he finishes his chores. 



Go Noles 


Go Bammer mopping the kitchen floor


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2016)

go bammers living in the civilized world. go hick dogs and redneck nolesux in the stix


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

Dang 6, Cali is starting to rub off on ya. Next thing we know you'll be wearing rainbows and jumping out of cakes at parties.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Noles


Go Bammer giving table dances in San Fran.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dang 6, Cali is starting to rub off on ya. Next thing we know you'll be wearing rainbows and jumping out of cakes at parties.



And changing his name to Wanda. 

Seeing many trans genders out there in Cali, 6? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs. S&S put me aside about 3 dozen head of those cabbage, I want to make some sour kraut.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. S&S put me aside about 3 dozen head of those cabbage, I want to make some sour kraut.



I'll send them in the mail. ??


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. S&S put me aside about 3 dozen head of those cabbage, I want to make some sour kraut.





SpotandStalk said:


> I'll send them in the mail. ??



Me too I want to make some chow chow..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Me too I want to make some chow chow..... Go Dawgs!




Me too wanna make some slaw

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

I know 6, you too, I guess you want to smoke it.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know 6, you too, I guess you want to smoke it.......



nah. i only smoke napa cabbage.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know 6, you too, I guess you want to smoke it.......



i getsmine in vallejo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Noles



Go Bammer buying cabbage at NAPA


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2016)

go bammers and nolesux running the mutzzz out of here.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

Owning this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

Even if the Pups do make a natty championship no dog fans will be awake to watch the 2nd half.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2016)

Rookies......Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles
> 
> 
> 
> Go Bammer buying cabbage at NAPA





Matthew6 said:


> go bammers and nolesux running the mutzzz out of here.



Go Dawgs! It looks like there's a Nole/Bama bromance going on here......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! It looks like there's a Nole/Bama bromance going on here......



That's the 1st time I've seen that pic of Herschel Walker


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2016)

roll tide dogsux


----------



## elfiii (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!

Nolestillsux
Bamasuxmore


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Nolestillsux
> Bamasuxmore



daily nolesux and volsux


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer running this thread on a Sunday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

I guess all the Dogs are still hung over after partying till 9 pm last night. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs getting ready to go to a Michael McDonald and America Concert. Prolly be a bunch of old redneck hippies there, seeing how it is in Joelton Tn.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready to go to a Michael McDonald and America Concert. Prolly be a bunch of old redneck hippies there, seeing how it is in Joelton Tn.



Is that the guy that sings Old McDonald?




Awesome time. Go Dogs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Seminoles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Elfiii you got any good ones on camera this year? 


Can't wait for the 2nd Annual Gon hunt at Elfiii Outfitters. Go Dawgs giving away hunting trips


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Elfiii you got any good ones on camera this year?
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the 2nd Annual Gon hunt at Elfiii Outfitters. Go Dawgs giving away hunting trips



slayer said we are going to do  a night time drive this year. gonna be fun for sure. gonna have fawn friday night next week as a warm up. hate to miss that one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer said we are going to do  a night time drive this year. gonna be fun for sure. gonna have fawn friday night next week as a warm up. hate to miss that one.



Love those Fawn Friday nights. Makes for a tender stew Saturday 



Go Noles and Bammer owning the pups


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2016)

go everyone owning the pups.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes John, GO NOLES


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Owning this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Odell is barking whIle his owner is visiting 10rc.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2016)

is odell  a  vol fan.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Odell treeing coons and wishing his name were smoky


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Noles and Bamasux in Cali sipping on gin and juice..........laid back


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go lone Nole fan running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go future Nole mods


----------



## riprap (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Ready for a lunch get together.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Noles ready to head up to Toppers and eat some...........Chicken Wangs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

Look like all the trolls went to bed with the Chickens.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

They only come in here when they think erebody else is gone to bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

One day they might have their own thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

In the mean time they hang out here thinking "Boy I wish we had a thread".


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Pinehurst.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Packer town.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

Go closet Dawgs!.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

6 been hanging out on Haight Ashbury. He don't know the hippies left there in the 70's.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs on a wet Monday morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Odell treeing coons and wishing his name were smoky


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs for out of control BBQ pits in Peachtree corners.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2016)

really sad if reports are true that odell is a vol fan.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

Odell is a dog not a dummy and he sleeps in a wooden house.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Noles reading those weak pup comments


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer still owning this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2016)

Go closet Vols living in wooden houses


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2016)

All the Dogs are mad cause Odell wants an orange dog house.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Noles in Willacoochee, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Noles and the Cali Bammer running this thread


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2016)

Noles sux Go Dawgs best wishes to the Tally losers club.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Noles scoping out Elfiii's Outfitters


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2016)

Ahhhhhh yeah! https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/once-again-chubb-and-michel-exchanging-reps

Sony and Chubb look like they have gotten much bigger! 


GO DAGWS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2016)

Steroids work miracles


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Steroids work miracles



Look up Rich Piana on youtube if you want to see a heavy 'roid user. Awful looking! 

Speaking of miracle work, 'bout how many cabbages can you pick in 30 minutes?

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2016)

I hope this year's lunch is as good a last years.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

At least our trolls aint Vols. That means a lot fellers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs for out Trolls team beating the Vols. Course one of them cant even beat Georgia Tech and the other one cant beat Ole Miss.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

LOL at Ole Miss and the Gnats.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

I would rather watch synchronized swimming than a UT game.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

I should have known better, but I went to a concert in Tennessee last night. Only saw 3 fights and there was an orange shirt involved in every one of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2016)

One guy Told one of the Orange shirts if he kept messing with him he would knock his teeth out. The Orange shirt said no you wont cause I don't have any.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2016)

charlie getting that ky ham ready. not picking tech this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2016)

Go Noles smoking those KY hams


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles smoking those KY hams



Poor Nole, he can't read english to see he is posting in the wrong thread.  Please go search "Short Bus" thread so you can post in the right area!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2016)

Go DAWGS!! SIC EM BOYS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2016)

Go you hairy Seminoles


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS!! SIC EM BOYS!



daily dawgsux. Roll tide and go noles.


----------



## riprap (Aug 16, 2016)

1980 means more to our rivals than to us. I hope the bammers remember it well. Just like what happens after all their championship runs, vacated wins and probation.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Enigma Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm Ready For Championships! Let's Go! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Football season is close.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2016)

GO DAWGS who just ordered a new Salt Water MinnKota with I-Pilot!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> GO DAWGS who just ordered a new Salt Water MinnKota with I-Pilot!!



I pilot is great. I wish I had one. Don't want to be near salt water.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

IT is great to be a Georgia BullDawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Vols are the least knowledgeable football fans that I know. And I know a thousand of them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Noles and Dog and Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2016)

I think all three win a championship of some kind


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2016)

Well except for Bama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2016)

Even when Bama doesn't win they still claim the title.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2016)

And always, always give the game away or beat themselves in a loss


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> And always, always give the game away or beat themselves in a loss





Bammers are skeered, now! Kirby has them all shook up!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2016)

Less than a hundred to go till closing time. Where's everybody at? Buncha slackers around here!

We need a fresh one for kick off!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2016)

6 must be passed out again somewhere. Hope he hasn't been taking any strolls through Compton.

KyDawg must be washing Odell.

Slayer must be over at Vol Nation posting anti-UT gifs again.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 16, 2016)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2016)

go bammers and noles running this place.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Okay we got 200 to go before KO.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs and trolls.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Pitts.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2016)

riprap said:


> I pilot is great. I wish I had one. Don't want to be near salt water.



It will only be in the Flats a few times a year...

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Okay we got 200 to go before KO.



Shhhhhhhhh! I told them we had less than a hundred to go earlier.


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 16, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Shhhhhhhhh! I told them we had less than a hundred to go earlier.
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!


You expect a bammer to be good at math. 47 NC's....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Noles closing out this thread before daylight


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Noles leaving Manchester GA, thank the lord


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Noles carrying these sleeping pups on his back


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Noles winning our 12th National Championship this year


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Bammers that left the southeast for San Fran.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Bammers undergoing surgery and changing his name to Melissa6


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Noles and Dogs seeing nothing but championships in the future


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Bammers getting ready for Kiffin to take over


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2016)

roll tide running this thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 17, 2016)

GO Dawgs on a Wednesday morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Noles and Left coast Bammers


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2016)

Vols think they won the NC last year and this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! We Just lucky we aint Vols, that is better than 14 NC's in a row.


----------



## riprap (Aug 17, 2016)

What's the slogan this year? They were back last year and struggled with the weak Dawgs and we fired our coach. Is tech in the mix?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Noles back at it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Playoff bound


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2016)

Go Odell out running the neighbors cats


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2016)

Cocka doo doo doodle doo doo dizy doo doo! Rise and shine, boys! 

Bulldog football is on the way! Championships are coming! Let's go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2016)

I wanted post number 850 and I got it!

One more time...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Odell out running the neighbors cats



hopefully they are volcats. go bammerz and noles owning this thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning the pups, the thread, and pg 35.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dogs winning it all


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Noles on Pg 35


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go pups chained to the tree


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dogs named Odell that look like Smoky


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer on post #860


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Shout out to all the Nolez on the chain gang


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Jameis Winston hiring a shrimp peeler


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Candy and her new man not getting spousal support.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Noles down in Scooterville


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go future Noles in Packer country


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dogs in Omega speaking Español (spanish)


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Noles playing by the rules


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Bammer eating cabbage brownies on the west coast


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dogs waking and baking on this lovely morning


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dogs in KY


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Noles, Dogs, Bammer in this south ga heat


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go closet Dogs in Chatsworth


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dogs getting ready to demolish Knoxville


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dog breaking down the Bama dynasty


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Noles GO


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Yall can have it now


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

These trolls kinda like a kid without a bicycle. When you used to let them ride yours, they would try to keep it all day.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bo$$ been handin out infractions and whatnot.. Betta go check my pm box


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

It is hard not to feel sorry for them. They just done have nothing.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey oops, you lost?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall can have it now



just hopin odell aint a vol fan.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

I bet he looks just like Smoky but ol Charlie will never admit it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2016)

go slayer dogs living in the past.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2016)

go nles and bammerz owning this space.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

Need to get Unicoi to open up an official homeless troll thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

Do Dawgs down in Ringgold Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

A good Munson Memory. 100,000 mile field goal.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 18, 2016)

Go closet Noles named Munson


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

Go Down in Baconton.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2016)

A town with Bacon in the name gotta be a nice town.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2016)

Go bama NASCAR wanna be's and their has been NASCAR announcer


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 19, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> A good Munson Memory. 100,000 mile field goal.




Nope, sorry Charlie... Listening to the Vols, Butler was no good. He was kicking against white lineman in those days.. No way he could of kicked that ball 60 yards today. 

GO DAWGS! Vols are dumber than a box of bricks!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles helping the Dog wrap up before kickoff


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2016)

roll tide and noles owning this space all day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

We own this piece


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning this forum


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Too bad Uga won't make the playoff, I'd love for Jimbo to whoop up on Kirby.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer taking over the nation


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Vols taking Flakka in the trailer hood


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go pups still whining about Winston.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2016)

slayer and co losing control of this thread now. guess they cant handle odell being a vol fan.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Slayer has lost control of this thread AND the vol fans.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Poor Odell probably has a red dog house. He doesn't have the heart to tell Charlie he's really a VOL.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go post #911


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 19, 2016)

Had to bring this back.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Meigs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Trolls are like muskeeters.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

It is a great day to be a Georgia Bulldawg!.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Any day is a great day to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Dawgs fans are a cut above the rest.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Richland.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Brown is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Rip is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Slayer is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Silver is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

John Cooper is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Elfiii is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

MudDucker is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Cairo.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Wish I was way down south where the Dawgs are king.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2016)

Kydawg and his dog DGD's


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs for Kydawg showing 6 how to use a roostertail.


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2016)

Use heavy line


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Be near an emergency room.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

That way you can get back out there fishing quicker.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs Charlie!!! It's time to light this forum up!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles getting this thing back on track


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

It was dead until a Nole and Bammer took over


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles taking ova this thread just like we're taking over the nation


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> That way you can get back out there fishing quicker.



Use the rusty hook and the one that don't spin good.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Rooster tails are fun to fish with !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles watching these weak pups attempt to have a thread of their own


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer in Ben Hill


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Ocilla


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Tifton


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Lulaville


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Ambrose


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Osierfield


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Mystic


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go TY TY Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Alapaha


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Willacoochee


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles fishing in coochee creek


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Pearson selling livestock


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Douglas


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Nichols


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles down in Funston


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Eldorado


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Lenox Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Tallahassee


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles down in Miami trying to stay away from the Zika


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Vols smoking Flakka in the trailer park


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Odell howling the tune to rocky top


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Cali


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

At one time this was a forum run by dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Now its all Noles and a Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dogs shooting bb guns


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles eating at Jameis' crab shack


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles down in Tampa Bay


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles in Athens, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles and an Auburn Tiger that spent all his $ at Toppers


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles finishing this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

I can't and won't stop till its locked down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dogs as they attempt to dethrone UT


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles on the left coast


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go former Bammer who now pulls for USCw


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go administrative Dogs wearing red panties with a 40 in his lap


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles on post #982


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles starting and ending this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

All the pups are asleep and the big dogs are playing


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles taking over the forum on night shift


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Odell the vol chained to a tree


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles up in Adairville KY


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Bammer smoking factory grown cabbage


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Bammer that's teaching us country folks how to be civilized


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles beat Ole Miss


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

The only team Ole Miss will whoop this year is Bama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Kind of like the last 2 years


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Bammers who think Freeze>Saban


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dogs putting Bammer in a tailspin


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Lane Kiffin, father of a Saban and future leader of Bamaland


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dogs sleeping on this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Almost there boys


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm running for the finish line like Dalvin Cook runs for TDs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles and Dalvin Cook taking over the Heisman race


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles running this thread from beginning to end


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Slayer has lost control of his team and thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

No worries, I hear BigDollar backs him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Noles


Go Noles




Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 19, 2016)

Lock 'er down!

I got last! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Post count has gone over the 1000 post limit. Start a new one, guys.


----------

